
Mastering PHP – Free book on good modern PHP practices - SergeyPopoff
https://leanpub.com/masteringphp
======
proyb2
Why do you think PHP is still worthy in this mobile ages? I haven't been
convinced myself to choose PHP despite did Laravel for some websites and PHP7
isn't a reason for me as well.

~~~
SergeyPopoff
PHP is just another tool. If we're talking about backend, then its perfomance
is good enough for small to middle sized applications. PHP borrowed a lot of
language features from other languages in the last decade, it's a different
language now, still there is a lot of old poor written code.

PHP 7 is great for those who are already used PHP for years, cause it uses
half of CPU resources doing the same tasks as PHP 5.6. I don't think there is
any good reason switching from Golang for example if you are aiming for
writing scalable applications; still, every experienced PHP dev I know are
still getting their things done and doesn't consider switching.

~~~
proyb2
True, but I'm concerning Wordpress are popular and Drupal 8 have revamped for
the better or worst.

On the Node.js side, Coffeescript or Typescript write less code if confidence
enough to be careful, won't it be better if PHP have a way to write less and
more secure? [http://mammouth.wamalaka.com](http://mammouth.wamalaka.com)

~~~
SergeyPopoff
Looks interesting! I'm all in for writing secure code. Sadly, Zend said that
they don't want PHP to change a lot because of backwards compatibility, and
that's why we are still stuck with different bad ideas that appeared in its
first versions...

PHP 7 will help to speed up Wordpress sites twice, but it doesn't help with
code itself anyhow. I haven't looked at it for a long time, but back then its
code was pretty bad. Drupal 8 built on top of Symfony 2 components is
terrifying, as PHP's main selling point (and Drupal specifically) alwasy was
simplicity.

This article gives some details on the future of the language:
[https://blog.amasty.com/php-7-and-script-languages-future-
in...](https://blog.amasty.com/php-7-and-script-languages-future-insights-
from-lead-zend-com-developer/)

~~~
proyb2
Yeah, right thinking, I'm disappointed without Drupal 8 after waiting all
these years. Wordpress could be where at PHP5.x native speed if they are on
PHP7.

After that tweaking, I think you might be interested in SIMD for Javascript
and hopefully, WebAssembly will make PHP even speedier performance.

~~~
SergeyPopoff
Wow, SIMD.js looks neat, thank you for pointing me to this! They even has
Intel involved with this.

WebAssembly looks very very promising too.

------
anilyeni
this shouldn't be called as a book. It is consist of some comments about some
specific topics in few pages.

